# Orvis streamline 9ft 5wt 4piece



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

$60 cash! Worth every penny! I'm located in Lancaster. comes with rod reel fly line, and backing. has a hard case as well. It's a fast action tip flex rod. In great shape! Text for pic 7402433070


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Is it still available. I'll come check it out today or tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I live in Delaware and will buy it tomorrow. 614-460-1036


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

